# Wie kann ich erkennen ob das Motherboard Kap......



## Bradin (23. April 2007)

Hi Leute 

Kann mir wer sagen ob das motherboard kaputt is    pls 

Hab den Pc gestartet und es tut sich  ===> 

1.,Er bootet nicht  
2.,Bildschirm bleibt schwarz
3.,Alle Lüfter laufen 
4.,Ich denke das ,es das disketen Laufwerk is
    Den Irgend etwas macht stendig zwei mal   "klak klak"
5.,Hab zwei Festplatten drin einen is komplett abgebrannt 
6.,Die zweite läuft noch 
7.,Bei der Grafikkarte bin i ma auch sicher das sie nicht kaputt is den hab eine 
    andere eingebaut und es hat sich nix geändert

so bitte um antwort 

bin on wen wer fragen hat 

und sag in  voraus schon thxthxthx


----------



## ojamaney (23. April 2007)

Das "klak klak" kann von einer Festplatte kommen. PC beim starten auflassen und Hörtest machen oder Finger auf die Festplatte legen, dann spürst Du wie es "klakt".


----------



## chmee (24. April 2007)

Ist der Rechner gerade zusammengebaut worden ? Kann vielleicht das Floppy-Kabel falsch rum raufgesteckt worden sein ?

Bevor Du hier mehrere Male auf unsere Tipps antwortest, dass es immer noch nicht funktioniert:
1. alles abstöpseln, ausser CPU,RAM und GraKa.
Die Towerkabel bleiben, obwohl dort auch eine Fehlerquelle liegen kann.
2. Dann starten, testen, abschalten und nach und nach die anderen Geräte wieder
anschließen.
3. Wenn Du keine Reserve-CPU zuhause hast, kann Deine CPU nunmal auch nicht als Fehlerquelle identifiziert werden.

Ging dieser Rechner denn letztens noch ? Gab es einen besonderen Moment ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Bradin (24. April 2007)

hi Hab alles ausgesteckt ausser graf, ram, cpu und es tut sich nix 

alles wie vorher nur das Geräusch


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2007)

Hallo

Was ist denn passiert? Haste den PC an 380V angeschlossen?
Deiner Beschreibung nach ist wirklich alles putt. Oder aber nur das Netzteil. Was bringt denn das jetztige an Leistung? Haste ne kontroll Led auf dem MB?


----------



## Bradin (24. April 2007)

NAja natürlich nicht 

hab mal ein anderes Netzteil derangemacht hat sich nix geändert 

das komische is es sollte doch einige Daten anzeigen wen ich den PC starte 

 "nur" es tut sich überhaupt nix?

das sollte doch anders sein 

Kan ich das Betriebssystem des motherboards gelöscht haben?

mfg


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2007)

Wenn sich wirklich garnichts tut, ist das MB putt. Ausser, Du hast versucht, das Bios zu updaten. Dann geh zum PC Händler und frage um Rat. Ansonsten müsste ich das Teil vor mir haben.


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2007)

Ich noch mal

Haste alle Stromkabel angeschlossen? Sitzt der Prozessor richtig im Sockel? Ebenso die Rams? Bitte alles kontrollieren. Hatte gerade nen Fall, wo derjenige ein Stromkabel vergessen hatte anzuschliessen. 

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Bradin (24. April 2007)

hi 

Hab alles angesteckt !

frage hätte ich 

ich hab 0 ahnung wie man BIOs updatet bitte um rat?


und weiß wer wo man günstige motherboards herbekommt? (bin aus wien wen wer ein Laden kennt)

das was jetzt dir war oder ist ein amd Pentium 3 2,5Ghz glaub ich weiß net genau 

is in wirklichkeit der Pc meines Brüders

(Der kennt sich wirklich nüsse aus)


mfg


----------



## PC Heini (25. April 2007)

Das mit dem Biosupdate lass mal sein. 

Da ich Wien nur aus dem TV kenne, weiss ich nicht, wo sich ein Laden befindet. Nehme aber mal an, dass es auch PC Läden gibt.

So, nun zum eigentlichen Problem; Der PC ist von Deinem Bruder. Da lief er sicher noch. Oder? Wieso hat er den PC Dir gegeben? Wurde der PC gezügelt? Wurde im innern rumgefummelt? Alles offene Fragen. 

Hast Du keine Freunde die sich mit PCs auskennen? Wie schon gesagt, aus der Ferne ists schwierig so ein Problem zu lösen.

Am besten wird sein, Du gehst mit dem Teil zum PC Händler und lass es kontrollieren.


----------



## Bradin (25. April 2007)

naja eigendlich bin der der immer alles macht nur hatte ich noch nie probleme mit den motherboard.

Und nein ich hab den neun von medion.

Ich muss in nur wieder in gang setzen.



Ich werd im sagen er soll sie auch ein neun Pc kaufen die kosten heut eh fast nix 
(der is schon min 4-5 jahe alt egal er "ist" gelaufen)

OK An alle die versucht haben zu helfen thxthxthx

mfg


----------

